# i need the right sound driver where can i get it



## cidbeme (May 25, 2004)

i have bought a new computer and i really dont know what file i need to download to get the sound to work can some give me some quick help?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You'll need to know what sound card you have. We may be able to figure it out from the make/model of your machine, or any other information you can give us.

You could try running PCWizard. Look in the Multimedia section and see what it tells you about what card was found.

What operating system are you using?


----------



## cidbeme (May 25, 2004)

ok here it is


Mainboard :	P4X400-8235
Chipset :	VIA PT800 (VT8754)
Processor :	Intel Pentium 4 @ 2792 MHz
Physical Memory :	512 MB (1 x 512 DDR-SDRAM PC3200 @ 200 MHz)
Video Card :	Nvidia Corp GeForce4 MX 4000
Hard Disk :	QUANTUM FIREBALLlct20 40 (40 GB)
Hard Disk :	ST380013A (34 GB)
CD-Rom Drive :	HITACHI CDR-8230 (20x )
Monitor Type :	Targa 16 inchs
Network Card :	VT82C570 MV IDE Controller VT6102 Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Operating System :	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.01.2600 Service Pack 1
DirectX :	Version 8.1b


----------



## cidbeme (May 25, 2004)

Device Audio :	VT8233/A AC'97 Enhanced Audio Controller
Audio Playback :	Realtek AC97 Audio
Audio Playback :	Microsoft Sound Mapper
Audio Recording :	Realtek AC97 Audio
MIDI Output :	Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth
MIDI Output :	MPU-401
MIDI Output :	Microsoft MIDI Mapper
MIDI Input :	MPU-401
Mixer Device :	Realtek AC97 Audio
Device multimedia :	AVIVideo
Device multimedia :	CDAudio
Device multimedia :	Sequencer
Device multimedia :	WaveAudio
Device multimedia :	MPEGVideo
Device multimedia :	MPEGVideo2
Audio Compression :	Microsoft IMA ADPCM CODEC
Audio Compression :	Microsoft ADPCM CODEC
Audio Compression :	Microsoft CCITT G.711 A-Law and u-Law CODEC
Audio Compression :	Microsoft GSM 6.10 Audio CODEC
Audio Compression :	DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM) Software CODEC
Audio Compression :	Microsoft G.723.1 CODEC
Audio Compression :	Windows Media Audio
Audio Compression :	Sipro Lab Telecom ACELP.net audio codec
Audio Compression :	Fraunhofer IIS MPEG Layer-3 Codec (advanced)
Audio Compression :	Indeo® audio software
Audio Compression :	Microsoft PCM Converter
Video Compression :	Cinepak Codec by Radius
Video Compression :	Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50
Video Compression :	Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2
Video Compression :	Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2
Video Compression :	Intel IYUV codec
Video Compression :	Microsoft RLE
Video Compression :	Microsoft Video 1
Video Compression :	Microsoft YUV
Video Compression :	Microsoft YUV
Video Compression :	Toshiba YUV Codec
Video Compression :	Microsoft YUV
Video Compression :	Microsoft H.263 Video Codec
Video Compression :	Microsoft H.261 Video Codec
Video Compression :	Indeo® video 5.06
Video Compression :	Intel Indeo® Video 4.4
Speech Recognition :	Yes
Windows Media Player :	8.00.00.4487
QuickTime :	6.05.02.0010
DivX :	Yes


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

This appears to be your driver:

http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/Vinyl_AudioCodec_v620b_M.zip

Be sure to uninstall any other drivers you may have tried before installing this one (if possible).


----------

